# OEM iPod adapter has one glitch...



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

Just fitted this to my stock radio (Monsoon, head unit replaced with OEM "Gamma" unit from UK-market Golf). It works as it should, with one irritating problem. When I press the next track button (radio or steering wheel), the iPod (4G 60GB photo in this case) skips ahead 2 tracks 99% of the time. When I press the prev. track button, the iPod skips back 2 tracks 50% of the time.
Is my iPod adapter faulty, or is this as good as iPod-OEM integration gets?



_Modified by Helicon Twist at 7:38 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## DaveCSparty (Aug 25, 2004)

This happened with me too when I had my Dension IceLink on my old MKIV GTI... perhaps it is something with the Monsoon headunit?


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (DaveCSparty)*

Perhaps - I had the same result back when I had the Dension unit, too. (For the whole 4 days it worked, anyway.) I guess Dension makes the VW unit?
Of course, as VW is the one selling this thing, you'd think they'd take all of us Monsson owners into account


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Helicon Twist)*

do you have a cd player in the dash?


----------



## twipper (Apr 21, 2003)

I have exactly the same problem, its pretty annoying.
i have 2002 with double din, cd player installed on top of the radio...
anyone else have this problem or a remedy to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (twipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twipper* »_I have exactly the same problem, its pretty annoying.
i have 2002 with double din, cd player installed on top of the radio...
anyone else have this problem or a remedy to it?

I think you mean that you have a single din radio with the add on single din cd player.
The add on CD player sends double pulses to the CD changer. If you take out the single din CD player it will work fine.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The add on CD player sends double pulses to the CD changer. If you take out the single din CD player it will work fine.

In other words, VW dropped the ball - what a surprise







The OEM CD changer didn't have a problem with this, so why does the OEM iPod adapter?
Not to mention, the adapter is randomly flaky about changing playlists (pressing the 1-6 buttons). Even worse, it reduces both the bass output and overall volume of the iPod, versus the Blitzsafe adapter.
I've had enough of this OEM add-on nonsense - none of this garbage ever works right. If I decide to keep my car, I'm going all-Alpine for my ICE needs: HU + iPod cable + XM + Alpine's new Bluetooth unit.



_Modified by Helicon Twist at 8:32 AM 5-18-2006_


----------

